# When Watches Were Watches - The 1950's



## luddite

Let's see your 50s watches.

Here's one of mine to start the ball rolling, a rather nice Bulova circa 1952.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ok, I`ll play...

*Services**, Venus cal.150 17 Jewels, circa 1955*


----------



## JTW

50's I think


----------



## tomshep

1959.










1957.










Felsa 465 movement signed Edouard Heuer. If found return attached woman with watch.


----------



## KevG

Got to have a ticka haven't you


----------



## dombox40

1st quarter of 1954 Russian START.


----------



## mrteatime

i've yet to see any watch from the 50's that i could wear......can anyone convince me otherwise?


----------



## dombox40

mrteatime said:


> i've yet to see any watch from the 50's that i could wear......can anyone convince me otherwise?


This will probably be up your street (orange dial).


----------



## johnbaz

dombox40 said:


> 1st quarter of 1954 Russian START.


Dom- everytime you post that pic, i see a rude shape in the minute hand :blush:

Is it just my dirty mind or does anyone else see it :lol:

A couple of mine..





































I'm not too sure whether these are indeed 50's watches apart from the omega which was aged by it's serial# to 1950...

John


----------



## feenix

I picked this one up from another forum member some time ago. Not had it serviced, but its still running well.










Nicely mottled dial, manual wind and iirc 1955ish.


----------



## streety

[quote name='tomshep' date='08 February 2010

Hi Tomshep. Just aquired a Jamboree like yours. Its in absolutely mint condition c1959. Cannot send photos, not enough posts yet. :down:


----------



## Thian

My Calvan from 1948? with a Felsa movement...lots of wabi but really accurate...


----------



## Chascomm

early '50s Smiths Empire RY










late '50s Smiths TY










At least part of this WuYi was probably made in the 1950s, but the rest of it is from the very early 1960s










All of the above are in regular use.


----------



## diddy

My Peerex from 1949/50 so i'm told.a great little watch with blued hands,keeps cracking time after a service by Mr.Burrage.


----------



## langtoftlad

Have an Enicar:



















1957


----------



## diddy

langtoftlad said:


> Have an Enicar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957


oh thanks,i'll pm my address

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luddite

johnbaz said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st quarter of 1954 Russian START.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dom- everytime you post that pic, i see a rude shape in the minute hand :blush:
> 
> Is it just my dirty mind or does anyone else see it :lol:
> 
> A couple of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure whether these are indeed 50's watches apart from the omega which was aged by it's serial# to 1950...
> 
> John
Click to expand...

The Bulova will have a date stamp on the back.

Ie L2=1952, M3=1963, N8=1978.

L=50, the 2 makes it 1952.

M=60, the 3 makes it 1963.

N=70, the 8 makes it 1978.


----------



## sam.

my first post and i cant work out how to post pictures!i must become better at this,i want to post pictures of my Rolex oyster Royal from 1951?


----------



## jasonm

sam. said:


> my first post and i cant work out how to post pictures!i must become better at this,i want to post pictures of my Rolex oyster Royal from 1951?


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## mel

sam. said:


> my first post and i cant work out how to post pictures!i must become better at this,i want to post pictures of my Rolex oyster Royal from 1951?


Welcome to :rltb: it's a great place to be!

First post - and it's a Rolly Oyster :toot:! You'll fit in on the forum OK! 

Posting [piccies] see the tutorial. Basically you upload the pictures to a hosting service like Photobucket or similar - or if you have your own webspace, upload them there, and then tell the forum (using a URL) where it is - meerkat job once you've done it, :wallbash: till you first manage it. :yes:


----------



## tixntox

My latest rescue!










Mike


----------



## sam.

thankyou mel for a great welcome,thanks also jasonm,well i have joined photobucket so fingers crossed here we go.














tobucket.com/albums/ac143/samueldav/Rolex/100_0214.jpg







obucket.com/albums/ac143/samueldav/Rolex/100_0216.jpg

well i hope that has worked,it was my granfathers watch bought from watches of switzerland,its in the shop for a new tube,new glass,bracelet and case polish and full service,i miss it and cant wait to have it back,i hope to post pictures after i get it back,i am not having the dial repainted as i love it as it is,maybe in the future when it has to be done.

well it would seem i have messed it up again!only one picture came out sorry.








">

well done my best,i will do better next time!


----------



## feenix

sam. said:


> thankyou mel for a great welcome,thanks also jasonm,well i have joined photobucket so fingers crossed here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i hope that has worked,it was my granfathers watch bought from watches of switzerland,its in the shop for a new tube,new glass,bracelet and case polish and full service,i miss it and cant wait to have it back,i hope to post pictures after i get it back,i am not having the dial repainted as i love it as it is,maybe in the future when it has to be done.


Almost, just a little editing on your original post


----------



## sam.

did you sort that out for me feenix? if you did then thanks very much :thumbsup:


----------



## feenix

sam. said:


> did you sort that out for me feenix? if you did then thanks very much :thumbsup:


Your welcome, you almost got it, not sure how the links got so jumbled up in your original post (copy and pasting though would be my guess).

Nice clean looking watch, almost enough to make me want a Rolex................... almost :hypocrite:


----------



## sam.

feenix said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you sort that out for me feenix? if you did then thanks very much :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome, you almost got it, not sure how the links got so jumbled up in your original post (copy and pasting though would be my guess).
> 
> Nice clean looking watch, almost enough to make me want a Rolex................... almost :hypocrite:
> 
> [/quote
> 
> i couldn't see where one link ended and the other began!,thanks for the watch comment,its my occasional watch,i wear a 1970's Timex most of the time!
Click to expand...


----------



## RobW

Here's one you don't see often: A 1950s Pierre Jacquard Chronograph.


----------



## DMP

My 1958 Seamaster KO 2849


----------



## Paul H.

One of my '50's

Cheers Paul / Canada


----------



## sam.

sam. said:


> my first post and i cant work out how to post pictures!i must become better at this,i want to post pictures of my Rolex oyster Royal from 1951?


I had to change this date of 1951 to 1957,the serial is 234*** that meant it was around 1942 when it was made,but also Rolex reused the same serial numbers approx 15 years later and 234*** is also 1957, judging by the dial this watch was made in 1957.

My Grandmother told me 1951,and as we know that is not right,so i edited the post for reference purposes.

Sam. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

50s?


----------



## Drum2000

1950's!


----------



## ludi

Only two of these:

UG Polerouter Jet (1958)...










... and this Aurore Deluxe (ca 1950), from my wife's grandfather










Best


----------



## Steve's Dad

Omega










Garrard










ÐŸÐžÐ'Ð•Ð"Ð


----------



## andyclient

1950 my dads 21st birthday present from his mum and dad


----------



## AlexC1981

Some lovely watches on this thread. Love the Garrard.

Might be 50s...


----------



## pastmaster

DMP said:


> My 1958 Seamaster KO 2849


That is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## Marky

1959-1960 cal.285 Seamaster


----------



## Drum2000

Steve said:


> Omega





Marky said:


> 1959-1960 cal.285 Seamaster


You two should hook up!


----------



## Steve's Dad

Well, Marky's Seamaster285 is in much better condition than mine, however mine has a superb 1950's engine!


----------



## Steve's Dad

pastmaster said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 1958 Seamaster KO 2849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous watch!
Click to expand...

WANT


----------



## Dr. Nookie

Sporting a lovely new strap I give you:


----------



## Adrian73

ROLEX (4) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

ROLEX (2) by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73

DSC_0007 by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Always"watching"

What a fantastic thread! It is impossible for me to choose a favourite out of all those watches but the ones that gwet me gfoking afre those with lovely clean faces and simple elegant dials, as though they only recently came out of the box brand new.

What I don't understand, given the variety of watches shown on the thread, how anyone could have a problem wearing almost any one of these watches, unless the basic 1950s style and format of gents watches is not to their liking.

Thanks everyone for making this a gtreat thread.


----------



## futuristfan




----------



## Will Fly

That Bulova is lovely. I was very tempted recently by an Elgin where the numerals were also an integral part of the bezel - but missed it! Plumped for this one instead, with the batons on the bezel rim:


----------



## dobra

Very stylish Will, almost a touch of the Art Deco's...?

Mike


----------



## Will Fly

The Elgin dates from 1952 - so, as you say, just a hint of "retro" for the time. :yes:


----------



## AVO




----------



## Dr. Nookie

Just making the cut - 1957..


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer

Dr. Nookie said:


> Just making the cut - 1957..


Just love this piece. Better than the new versions in my opinion. Spot on classic!

Wayne


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer

My Omega Constellation circa 1958 ref. 2852-3. 1 Owner piece I found with original box and papers, even had the original carbon paper in the warranty book still. Fantastic watch.

Wayne


----------

